
Automating Threat Intel with NLP: Grasping Concepts from Underground Discussions - _soruso
https://delvesecurity.com/automating-threat-intel-with-machine-learning-extracting-the-underlying-concepts-from-underground-discussions-and-osint/
======
_soruso
Very interesting article detailing how to use Latent Dirichlet Allocation to
extract topics from cybersecurity vulnerabilities, then use the model to track
the most trending topics from online discussions. By mapping back the
extracted trends to the vulnerabilities topics, it is possible to rank the
most attractive and exploitable vulnerabilities. Very concise and intuitive.

